# 5.5 Week Old & Landsharks



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

All 7 puppies are 6 weeks old today. They weight between 10.6 - 12 pounds. Each puppy has it own personaility and all very confident. :wub: This weekend they will get their wellness exam, vaccines and tattoos. They are little landsharks right now. Ouch!!! They are being well socialized and have been raised in my home. I wanted share a few photos with everyone. The pictures where taken at 5.5 weeks old by Karla GSDALPHAMOM. She came over to visit with her two foster girls. Thanks Karla!

















































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

OMG! So cute! I want them all!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

OH MY GOD, so adorable.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

They keep me really busy right now.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it's a good thing you aren't closer, I would be taking a boy,,they are sooo stinken cute!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Do they KNOW how unbelievably cute they are??!! As much as I can't have one right now, those little pups make me WANT one. 

mustwaitforpuppy...mustwaitforpuppy.... (I keep repeating that mantra) 

They are adorable. Thanks for posting their pictures.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh yeah!! They all have my heart. Sable boy in the grass has his ears taking off in the picture. Now he has one up and the other half down. So silly!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't know if I should come and play with them or not. DO WANT!!! :wild:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I don't know if I should come and play with them or not. DO WANT!!! :wild:


Lol!!! :wub: You'd fallen in love! Come on you know you want to come over and get your pup fix!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Gorgeous, happy & healthy babies:wub:

This pic is my fav, just the right spot for a ear rub!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That's my dad and Purple collar girl. He has been visiting every week, watching them grow.


----------



## ladywolf9653 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, so adorable!!! Makes me almost want to get another pup!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I can attest to their adorable-ness! They are so cute and the girls really enjoyed playing with them.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I can attest to their adorable-ness! They are so cute and the girls really enjoyed playing with them.


Hopefully we have moved you over to the darkside of working lines.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Hopefully we have moved you over to the darkside of working lines.


Noooooo, Carla and I have a pact! Never!!

They are so very cute Danielle!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I must confess I do like the dark sables and there is one in my future but my main pack will always be my SL's. I have a respectful appreciation for all the lines. So I guess I will be a 'dark side' dabbler.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am appalled!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I must confess I do like the dark sables and there is one in my future


Kopper says that's right! Dark sables are the bestest.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Eeee!! Too cute! :wub:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome pictures, they are adorable.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Sue!!! Thanks again for your help. 
I also forgot to add I have all the puppies on Carmspack supplements. The pups look amazing and very healthy. I swear by them, the make such a big difference. Thank you Carnen for your magic supplements and expertise!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Updates on these babies, please?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful babies..I wanna snuggle all of them all at once!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Never saw these photo's before - OMG! 

I just finished (sorta) with all the puppy shinnanagians with Zefra and yet these photo's make me want a puppy again!!!

Great job with these babies! :wub:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks they are seven weeks old now. I will try and post some more updated pictures. They got tattoo'd yesterday. I've been told these puppies need working homes or active families lol. So I have a few left I'm working on finding homes for. They range from 12-14 pounds now. They are big puppies! Otto (their father) loves his babies. He plays and cuddles them. Very sweet to watch.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I met the babies here recently when I helped take them to the vet for their health check. They're awesome, drivey, bold little chunks. I definitely agree they'll need active homes or working homes. I wanted to take them all home with me!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Thanks they are seven weeks old now. I will try and post some more updated pictures. They got tattoo'd yesterday. I've been told these puppies need working homes or active families lol. So I have a few left I'm working on finding homes for. They range from 12-14 pounds now. They are big puppies! Otto (their father) loves his babies. He plays and cuddles them. Very sweet to watch.


Nice update I think it's going to be emotional for you when they start heading to their forever homes. You will enjoy the updates you get over the years. You have done an excellent job & sounds like Otto is a wonderful boy, lucky pups


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I met the babies here recently when I helped take them to the vet for their health check. They're awesome, drivey, bold little chunks. I definitely agree they'll need active homes or working homes. I wanted to take them all home with me!


Yes Emily helped me with the little sharks at the vet. That was defiantly a road trip to remember. Lol!!! We did it though. All the puppies had a clear health check and got a certificate. Thank you so much! It's hard getting 7 puppies in and out of a crate. I'm still tempted to hold one back and work in PSA.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh I think you should!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I've worked on exposing them to all types noises. They are very well socialized puppies. My kids help alot with noises! Lol they are kept in the kitchen. So the see and hear every thing. My lil' monsters are getting so big. This has been quite the journey for us. It's sad to know they will be leaving soon.  I'm just glad they are happy healthy puppies. I've alot of support from everyone. I'm very grateful.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They are all so adorable, just saw the post. Thanks for the puppy fix this morning. :wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You have done an amazing job with them! I am seriously very impressed. 

I hope you find the perfect homes for them all - including one in your own home so we can watch them grow!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Elizabeth that means alot!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

They are so cute!!!


----------

